

Difference between world's costliest and cheapest currency - vishal1188
http://www.xe.com/ucc/convert/?Amount=1&From=KWD&To=IRR&r=6#converter

======
DrJ
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Least_valued_currency_unit> disagrees (sure, it
is outdated).

the đồng is lower on XE though.
[http://www.xe.com/ucc/convert/?Amount=1&From=KWD&To=...](http://www.xe.com/ucc/convert/?Amount=1&From=KWD&To=VND)
even this one is lower.
[http://www.xe.com/ucc/convert.cgi?Amount=1&From=KWD&...](http://www.xe.com/ucc/convert.cgi?Amount=1&From=KWD&To=STD)

